# Lionchief with Conventional trains



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a Lionchief set, and I know that I can use my Lionel transformer set to 18 volts, but my question is, is there a way that I can run my marx trains with the lionchief at the same time? I have 2 marx transformers, and 1 lionel transformer, is there a way wire it up so that the line will get the recommended power supply, and be able to run my Marx trains, or should I just set up another track layout?


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

The lion chief sets do not run on conventional a.c. They run on d.c.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lion Chief sets run on AC or DC.

You can't practically run conventional and the LC together as you'd be continually interrupting the power to stop or change direction in conventional. OTOH, the LC sets will run on 9-10 volts, so just forward running would work with both on the same tracks.

Note that the LC only runs using the remote, the LC+ sets have a conventional running mode as well.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

LC+ will run with a conventional ac transformer or its included DC suplyl (if a set). If you use a conventional transformer with enough wattage like a ZW or KW and play with the voltage and get it just right you can run both your Marx and LC locomotives on the same track at the same time. You would have to set the power to the track at a level that controls the Marx at a speed it can tolerate. Then use the remote to operate your LC locomotive. Since the power to the track is reduced the LC engine speed will be limited and if you have the voltage set to low it might not run at all but theoretically it could work.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

thats good to know that they will run on both on ac and dc. i was watching the video. the reason they come with d.c is because they can fit more on a container for shipment.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

I assume the reason they ship with a DC supply is actually that they can build smaller and cheaper switching supplies, than 50-60 Hz transformers, today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect the cheaper and smaller answer is the correct one.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

It looks like a surplus power supply for a computer. Judging by what I see on eBay for aftermarket laptop power supplies they run about a buck or 2 apiece.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

On another similar thread, I said I would try it. My fear is that the Marx, or conventional loco will go so fast and the lioncheif will go so slow , that it would be a hot mess. That said a longer train , for the conventional loco, added weight to slow it down, might help. Thats of you have the layout room . I can easily see the conventional loco go flying off the track, especially a Marx. Those things can fly!


----------

